# "My name is John Harding and I have found the answer"



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

"Oh, really?" I said. John asked if he could send me a copy of his thesis, so I agreed. I told him one of us will have to run it by the collective mind and experience of those here. Didn't here back from him so I guess it will be me. Here is the highlight I gathered from his thesis. The entire document can be had here.

Mankind
Thousands of years ago man found honey and honeybees. 
Due to the honeybee’s perilous home positions being either high in a cave, cliff face or high up in a tree, surely this was to stay away from predators. Man found honey and decided to use fallen inhabited or cut down inhabited trees creating a log effect hive for honeybees. Later clay pots, straw skeps were eventually designed and made using natural materials that were in easy reach. What then evolved were beehives, a wooden box, to make it easier to manage, harvest honey and transport. 
It was a matter of time before a unique space was observed by Reverent Lorenzo Langstroth. Frames were developed for the top opening beehive therefore making management, transportation, inspection and control easier. We are now able to see what is happening inside the nest. 

Honeybee`s Habitat 
During this time, as already mentioned, before man, their home has been in hollow upright trees (upright, see below), caves, cliff face or covered protected position so they may get away from predators, draughts, rain or severe weather to build their amazing vertical honeycomb nest. The honeybee nest is kept to an accurate temperature plus or minus one degree, when brood (young larvae) is present, to raise their numbers required for survival both in summer and winter, contracting or expanding as the weather or seasons dictates. 

The inside of a honeybee nest was measured using equipment from the BBC, that different frequencies were recorded within the nest at varying frequency levels measured in hertz. Measured at between 190hertz and 250hertz during normal summer conditions however when swarming this frequency went up to 300hertz. The frequency levels were made by the honeybees themselves for a reason. Modern technology would confirm these levels. Eddie Woods used this experiment to find out when his honeybees were going to swarm, so when the honeybees approached the higher level Eddie was able to stop them from swarming using one of the many swarming techniques known at that time. 

Honeybees did not ask to be put into a log, clay pot, straw skep, box or beehive. However, while in our care, we, as beekeepers, should give them and treat them as if they were in a wild state of nature.


We know they want and use varying frequencies. (Woods, (9) 
We know they will respect a unique space. (Langstroth, (7) 
We know they use electromagnetic north/south in honeycomb building and in flight. (Von Fritch (8) & Clancy (16) 
We know honeybees have magnetite deposited along the cell membranes of certain neurons. (Clancy, 16) 
We know with a strong colony, disease and varroa can be kept to a minimum. 
We know with a colony of strength our rewards of honey are greater. 
We know honeybees do not need mankind. 
We know honeybees see the spectrum of Ultra Violet Light 
We also know they use vertical build rather than horizontal, upright trees became horizontal logs when cut or most probably fell down, use logic! 

So please ask yourself! What do honeybees really want and need? 
Frequency between 190 hertz and 250 hertz! (Woods) 

Does this sound familiar? The higher EMF line 250htz = Honeybee nest (Woods) 250htz. It is the same frequency that honeybees require in the nest, proved by; Woods. 

EMF (electromagnetic field) is also known as the “Geomagnetic field”. 
This action I hope will clear up any confusion. In now becoming “Geomagnetic Honeybees” as a simple explanation in remembering, as the title suggests, the honeybee requirements. 

Magnetite is the key element giving animals, insects and birds the facility to use Earth`s magnetic field. 

Honeybees use physical energy to create the frequency that gets their micro climate nest between 190htz & 250htz frequency (Woods). 

Honeybee colonies placed above the electromagnetic field of 7.83htz the bees will now have to work 31.9 times greater to get their nest to the normal frequency levels of between 190htz and 250htz to create their normal working environment just to stand still. Put yourself in their position. 

Honeybees above 7.83htz are now working 31.9 times greater. I have reason to believe this weakens them, their immune system and their defence mechanism then becoming an easy target for any alien predators like varroa and disease. Now, not being able to cope, over-stressed, disorder with eventual collapse, dying or disappearance is inevitable. 

I hope you will now realise how delicately poised the honeybee nest is, a slight imbalance in any direction made by mankind can prove fatal to this tiny insect. Please always remember it was not the honeybee’s choice to be in a beehive. 

Swarming is their only way of survival when in mans care, always settling above a higher Geomagnetic line and ridding itself of varroa, that is, unless the swarm is found by mankind then it is taken and re-hived. A full circle is created by the ignorance of man and the poor honeybee will be doomed, again! 

All Honeybees, Wasps, Bumble bees, Mason bees, Ants, Cats, Oak Trees and much, much more are all attracted to and found above earth’s higher frequency. All organisms are attracted to or repelled from these lines of a higher frequency of 250htz. 

Yes, every time honeybees swarm they always settle above a 250htz EMF Geo line. This has been checked on every swarm when and where it has settled and collected, about 80, in the past 10 years. Honeybees do not lie, check your own swarms. 

"Any beekeeper that thinks he/she has a varroa resistant strain I can guarantee their donor varroa resistant beehives will always be above an EMF frequency Geo line". 

When above a high EMF Geo line more space is required, the honey yield/crop is always 2 or 3 times greater. 

Electromagnetic Geo` Lines are created by underground rivers, stream or water veins, so an old art of dowsing can be used, with dowsing rods. I cannot teach you here and now how to dowse, however I have found this old art of dowsing to be a very accurate way of finding Geo lines. To find out how to do it and how accurate it can be, using the Internet of modern technology, all you have to do is “Google; water divining”.

---------------------------------

So, first vendor to start selling divining rods may see a windfall!


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

I just have to ask...Barry, have you been nipping at the elderberry wine?

:lpf:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

OK, I'll start it ... 



John Harding said:


> Please always remember it was not the honeybee’s choice to be in a beehive.



That is an interesting statement. :scratch: I have a hive where *the bees just moved in on their own volition!
* 
This happened two weeks after I hived my first bees, so it wasn't as though I somehow brainwashed them. 


Oops, looks like Rusty beat me! :lookout:I can hardly wait for Ace to join us ...


.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

They had already been culturally degraded from generations of oppression. Blame the victim.

Coincidentally I heard (on the internet) that one of those emf Geo lines runs right through Eugene Oregon to Venice Beach CA.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Rusty Hills Farm said:


> I just have to ask...Barry, have you been nipping at the elderberry wine?


No, but I am stuck in a chair all day long recovering from foot surgery!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

lol


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> I have a hive where *the bees just moved in on their own volition!
> *
> This happened two weeks after I hived my first bees, so it wasn't as though I somehow brainwashed them.


I'll guess and say John might say that hive is in the correct "field/position." Anyway you can divine to confirm this? The context of that quote I think comes from him saying we put the bees in the hive to our liking without consideration to _where_ we place the hive. Some just get lucky, but most suffer the consequence by dying out.

I wonder if any of this is connected to Housel Positioning?!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

In my area there is a beekeeper who makes his living renting out "urban beehives" to urbanites. They pay a hefty annual rental, and get a few jars of honey each year from the hive on their property.

One of the things about this guy that appeals to his hippy/yuppy clients, is his new age approach. Apart from looking weird, unshaven, and unwashed yet being quite a womaniser, he dowses to find where to put his bees and is a firm believer in all weird new age theories, uses crystals to.

One day he arrived at my house for a chat, complete with ramshackle truck and a scantily clad woman in tow. I had maybe a dozen hives on the back lawn used for cell raising, so out of interest, got him to dowse to find out which ones were well placed, etc. he told me which ones were well placed, poorly placed, and also quite confidently asked each hive out loud if it had varroa or any other problems and let the dowsing rods give him the answer. A very impressive display. I didn't tell him though, but his diagnosese had no bearing on what was really happening with each hive it was totally random.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Gotta believe that scantily clad woman had an impact. Probably distraction!
Perhaps this is where the whole thesis will break down. It's based on forces unseen and relies on an accurate way to measure it. Dowsing doesn't seem to be a solid approach.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Ah, that would be it.

Clearly I have totally misjudged him and brought his theories into disrepute.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

When I saw that he had the answer, I had to wonder, what was the question?
John


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Barry said:


> Perhaps this is where the whole thesis will break down. It's based on forces unseen and relies on an accurate way to measure it. Dowsing doesn't seem to be a solid approach.


Not to worry, we have an answer for that too. When the dowsing doesn't work, blame it on aircraft vapour trails, they have disturbed the natural balance, and are the root of all evil.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Barry said:


> I'll guess and say John might say that hive is in the correct "field/position." Anyway you can divine to confirm this?


Barry has it correct. 

Those pesky NSA satellites _hovering _ over my property snapped this photo, published in Hardings manuscript, with their enhanced image sensors. My hives are just behind the hedge, out of sight. :lookout:


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I must have one of those geomagnetic lines running through my front porch. That is where the swarms land. On a tree beside the house or else on the porch.

Now if I can just convince everyone that I landed here in a spaceship millions of years ago and am trying to get up an expedition to raise the ship from the ocean. We had to abandon it in the ocean about 1000 miles southeast off the coast of japan when the engines failed. Hopefully nobody gets to it before I do!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> My hives are just behind the hedge, out of sight.


Ah, the irritation zone.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Barry said:


> ---------------------------------
> 
> So, first vendor to start selling divining rods may see a windfall!


Sorry Barry, somebody already beat you to it: http://www.dowsingsite.com/Lcatalog.html

Not only do they have the rods, got a whole catalog of accessories too.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've got a yard on the site of a famous 19th Century "Spirit Room". http://www.prairieghosts.com/koons.html
No swarming for 2 years. Of course, the voices told me to checkerboard.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> One day he arrived at my house for a chat, complete with ramshackle truck and a scantily clad woman in tow. I had maybe a dozen hives on the back lawn used for cell raising, so out of interest, got him to dowse to find out which ones were well placed, etc. he told me which ones were well placed, poorly placed, and also quite confidently asked each hive out loud if it had varroa or any other problems and let the dowsing rods give him the answer. A very impressive display. I didn't tell him though, but his diagnosese had no bearing on what was really happening with each hive it was totally random.


The reason that this didn't work properly is that OT didn't understand the situation properly! :no:


He was supposed to be watching the _woman _- not watching the hives ... If OT had done his part properly the display would have been another rousing success. 
 :lookout:


----------



## SS1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey!! According to Maharshi Int. University I LIVE near the VERY center of the universe! ABout 9 miles from there to be precise!!!

Have a fellow beek near me that builds his hives out of thicker wood to match harmonics etc.. dowses the land to find the best spot for each hive... I am interested to see how he does in comparison to my randomly placed for convenience hives...


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Barry, Lower your foot, I think all your blood went and overloaded your brain. (heal fast)

Was there not a patent involving electronically monitoring hive buzz, and sounding an alarm when it shifted, signalling a pending swarm?(Radar, i need help!).

And i thought I was crazy....

Not so Crazy Roland


----------



## cdevier (Jul 17, 2010)

I have been using dowsing for 30+ years. It works very good on water lines and other buried things.
This last summer I tried dowsing around my hive area and found that there is a line running within 6 feet of the row of hives and roughly parallel. 

It did not mean a thing to me.
Charlie


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Was there not a patent involving electronically monitoring hive buzz, and sounding an alarm when it shifted, signalling a pending swarm?

Hey, _Barry _has got you covered there too! :lookout:The _*Apidictor *_is in the _Build-it-Yourself_ section:









Download the full sized circuit diagram here:
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/apidictor/

Part of the text at the page linked above:



> In flight, an adult bee flaps its wings 250 times a second but when fanning, it grips the comb and this brings the frequency down to 190 Hz. (Hz is just an abbreviation for Hertz which is the engineer’s word for ‘times a second’.) However, a young bee’s wings do not harden completely until it is 9 days old and until then the resonant frequency is higher. It may be that 4-1/2 day wings resonate at 285Hz and the 6 day old ones at 225Hz and the sound is a mixture of single frequencies rather than a collection of warbles from individual bees.




Got your soldering iron _hot _yet?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Roland, are you thinking of the Apidictor?

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/apidictor/

I think I'm doing good. Stitches out tomorrow and hope doc says I can start putting weight on it.

[edit] Hehe, Graham beat me.


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

So I read this "thesis" and really can't figure out what the point is. But it seems everyone is jumping on the dousing bandwagon. Down here in the bayou city, water is everywhere. Dig a hole and you hit it. So can I put my hives anywhere? Or nowhere?

The other thing that lost me was the mention of bees always settling above a certain level or line. Does the height above grade of this line vary? Problem is, I've taken feral bees out of second story eaves, and out of floor joists only a couple feet off the ground. 

All in all, I think it's cool that research has gone to such levels as investigating the geo lines or whatever. Bt when the dowsing topic came in I'm afraid it loses credibility. Anybody see that show "Backyard Oil?" Those goons dowsed for oil. They also used a lucky rooster, lucky dog, etc, among other things and had mixed (poor)results. 

One other thing, it says they orient N-S for comb building. I've done multiple removals jobs where the combs were not all aligned. In one case, half the combs were actually perpendicular to the other half of the hive. All in the same cavity, built in the same year. Hmm...maybe half were built before the summer solstice and other half after, so geomagnetic forces were different. Who knows?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I think this guy would be better served trying to calculate how many jigawatts it would take to send a Delorean back to the future. 
That and Barry needs to ramp down his meds a bit.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

It's 'Feng Shui' for bees.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

jim lyon said:


> That and Barry needs to ramp down his meds a bit.


That was my first thought


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I hear _Barry _is thinking of adding another moderator.  Brian may be near the top of the list.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

John Harding? Not John Wessley Harding by chance?


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

I've got a bunch of little tin foil bee hats for sale they're guaranteed to block out anything over 7.5 htz.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

> I've got a bunch of little tin foil bee hats for sale they're guaranteed to block out anything over 7.5 htz.


How do you get the bees to wear them? Every time I tried to get caps and jackets on my bees, they ran in circles until I took them off. It was tedious enough getting em dressed for cold weather, but that was nothing to what they did when I tried taking things off. You would have thought I was stealing honey or something!

masquerading as Crazy Roland tonight just for fun.


----------



## treetrunk (Apr 25, 2013)

My bees are placed near a truck stop, I think they operate in the 27mhz range..... "breaker, breaker, 1-9... we got us a convoy!"


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> The *Apidictor* is in the _Build-it-Yourself_ section
> 
> Got your soldering iron _hot_ yet?


A Heath Kit renaissance!


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Briefly read over his paper.

His claim that cats will sleep on these lines.
My cats usually sleep on a bed or a chair, different beds and different chair, at one time or another they have slept on every bed and every chair in the house. Did I line up all the beds and chairs in my house on the geo lines? 

He also said that feral hives pick the right spots on their own, Then why did all the feral hive almost become extinct when varroa came?


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Fusion_power said:


> How do you get the bees to wear them?


I use a shoe horn, for the tight fitting ones. Also I can sell you a bottle of easy bee jacket remover, guaranteed to take the sting out of bee jacket removal.


----------



## bearkarting (Mar 13, 2013)

Dang, I started reading the Thesis and now the link doesn't work. Is the Government keeping this valuable research out of the common mans hands?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

My guess is the author of the document was not impressed by the response in this thread. After all, he is trying to promote sales of his book. I am not going to provide a link, but you can find it for sale on Amazon for $15.41.

The only review for the book on the Amazon page rated it at 2 stars.


----------



## jfb58 (Sep 10, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> > Was there not a patent involving electronically monitoring hive buzz, and sounding an alarm when it shifted, signalling a pending swarm?
> 
> Hey, _Barry _has got you covered there too! :lookout:The _*Apidictor *_is in the _Build-it-Yourself_ section:
> 
> ...


Fortunately, we get to build on current technology. I just purchased a $1.99 app for my smartphone--one of the reviews favorably mentioned using it for this specific purpose! Too bad it wasn't signed--are you out there? I'm waiting for my $6 microphone\headphone splitter from amazon to try it out.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Fusion wrote:

masquerading as Crazy Roland tonight just for fun. 

Masquerade at will. I will share the wealth.

Barry - I think that is the one, or one of the devices. Has any one ever done a credible test of it's efficacy? With the ever wider swings in weather patterns, remote monitoring becomes an economically viable solution.

Still Crazy Roland, copied, but never excelled.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

You know Roland, I even forgot I had that device still on the website. I was approached by Mr. Boys a long time ago about this and agreed to draw it up and include it. I have no experience with it or know anyone who does. Adrian Wenner did a lot of experimenting with sound years ago. He might be one to talk to about it, if it would have any application for today.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> > Was there not a patent involving electronically monitoring hive buzz, and sounding an alarm when it shifted, signalling a pending swarm?


Barry's good friend Dr. Jerry Bromenshenk has a device that can detect strain of bee in your hive, queenlessness, and diseases all by the way the bees sound.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

marshmasterpat said:


> That was my first thought


Idle feet are the Devil's playground.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Veering of topic, I wonder if any patterns would emerge when hourly data from a scale hive and frequency spectrum where compared?

Crazy Roland


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

OK all you nay sayers, science is on the side of John Harding after all. Not sure what kind of science because my dog poops in all directions! 

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown...t-with-earths-magnetic-field-study-finds.html

"Dogs use the Earth's magnetic field when they're relieving themselves. Not only that, but canines choose to do so in a north-south axis"


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Great news! Now when you are lost outdoors, just look for some dog poop to figure out which way is North.









You'll be home in no time .... 

:ws:


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Great news! Now when you are lost outdoors, just look for some dog poop to figure out which way is North.
> 
> You'll be home in no time ....


 the dog may be pointed north south, but there is no way to determine once the poop has left the dog which way it falls, after doing in depth studies on the subject, I have determined that it depends on what the dog had for breakfast, heavy or light items will greatly influence the direction of fall. now please rader do your magic and find something on the web that will convince me other wise.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

OK, ha ha. You made me go watch the dog poop.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Barry said:


> OK all you nay sayers, science is on the side of John Harding after all. Not sure what kind of science because my dog poops in all directions!
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown...t-with-earths-magnetic-field-study-finds.html
> 
> "Dogs use the Earth's magnetic field when they're relieving themselves. Not only that, but canines choose to do so in a north-south axis"


Well off the top of my head, when I read that they liked to poop in a north/south axis orientation, the first thing that came to mind for me was "They don't like to poop with the sun in their eyes".


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Also, I would bet you money that none of the people who spout this kind of frequency nonsense has ever actually taken an EMF reader out to their hives and done any actual readings of their own. I bet most people on these boards in general wouldn't know how to operate an EMF reader in the first place (no offense intended, it is a pretty specialized instrument that most people would never have any need to learn how to use).


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

cg3 said:


> You made me go watch the dog poop.


Well .... what was the _outcome_? :scratch: :lookout:


OK, the outcome should be obvious to most, but which _direction _was the dog oriented while performing the ... uhh ... _dirty _deed?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> I have determined that it depends on what the dog had for breakfast, heavy or light items will greatly influence the direction of fall. 

No argument from me on this.

Here is another version of the dog poop study. 
http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...GQ?docId=f17fbe98-a0d1-4610-a0c8-a0a97f79ea63

Note this part:



> For the study, published in the journal Frontiers in Zoology, the 10-member Czech and German research team asked *37 dog owners *equipped with compasses over two years to record which way their total of 70 furry friends faced when they relieve themselves.


It was the _dog owners_ that determined which way their respective dog butts were pointing, not the researchers. What are the owners qualifications for such a key component of this project? :s

And from the same article ...



> In 2008 the team studied Google Earth images and found that cattle tend to graze and lie down along a north-south axis, pointing to a sensitivity also suspected in migratory birds and other species.


There are plenty of grazing cattle around here. Apparently these cows are _*rebel cows*_, because they certainly lie down pointing in *all *directions. 

Who is to say that it wasn't the effect of the aircraft performing Google's aerial photo-survey that resulted in the cattle arranging themselves in a specific pattern at the time of the image being collected. Maybe the *chemtrails *from the plane are affecting the cattle ...  :lpf:

:ws:
.... quick ... I need some more research _dollars _... or _Euros _will do ...


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> the _outcome_?


Head uphill. (WNW)


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Well for the cattle, again I would think the sun has more to do with it than magnetics.
Especially if Google took it's pictures on a cold day. You know, the kind of day where the cow would be more likely to turn the broadest part of it's body towards the rising/setting sun in order to soak up as many warming rays as it could?

Remember folks, correlation does not imply causation.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Barry said:


> Electromagnetic Geo` Lines.......


 Let's get that one going again. The last time was a real "hoot".

cchoganjr


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Electrotromagnetic Geomagnetic Lines, eh?
As opposed to radiactive geomagnetic lines? Actually, nobody else ever say that again. If Syfy channel hears that, they'll make a movie out of it to go along with Sharknado.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

There was also a study earlier this year that showed that cattle lie with their heads pointed north I think it was like 80% of the time?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7575459.stm

Whoops this one shows grazing...


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

If active beesource members have enough time to conduct experiments on which way dogs poop, and cattle point their heads, ...well.. they have way too much time on their hands.

Think I would rather assemble frames.

Can't wait till Spring and we can talk about actual beekeeping situations.

cchoganjr


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

But wait .... which direction are the _cattle _pointing when they poop?







:scratch: This is important!  :lpf:


Time to write some more _proposals _to keep the money flowing in ....


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I've found a flaw in all this. When the temps get down below zero, the 'rules' go out the door. Watching my dog in the backyard, he does the "my paws are freezing" dance while he's relieving himself, turning all directions. So the geomagnetic thing is definitely temperature dependent.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Video on a fox hunting facing North and based on magnetic fields:

http://www.edisproduction.de/2013/11/19/fox-hunting-under-snow-in-an-incredible-way/


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Fantastic video!

"Scientist's believe" bring to mind the whole dance language debate. Before I'll buy into the "exotic" idea, I'll give more weight to the fundamental of senses. Foxes have acute sense of hearing. Bees have acute sense of smell.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

The dog poop theory was just reported again last week on NPR:

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way.../everyone-poops-but-dogs-do-it-with-magnetism

Not being fixated on the subject, but I do have 2 very large dogs and personal observations while mowing (and dodging) leads to the following:

One dog poops on the perimeter of the property. I am sure this has something to do with the marking of territory, but I call him the perimeter-pooper. The other dog goes anywhere throughout the the yard with no apparent pattern. I call him scatter-pooper. (I think there is a scat joke that would be approriate here.) 

Maybe I should plot the locations on a plane snd see if I can come up with some kind of correlation. After all, I do have _*a lot *_of data. But then again, maybe not.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Just make sure someone is filming you as you plot the piles. I'd even pay to see it.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Barry said:


> Just make sure someone is filming you as you plot the piles. I'd even pay to see it.


I already have windrose data from NOAA that could easily be incorporated into the data set. 

I suppose I could put a GPS on my mower and hit the way-point button every time that I have an encounter. Of course then I would have to put my beer down.


----------



## Richard M (Feb 5, 2021)

Barry said:


> "Oh, really?" I said. John asked if he could send me a copy of his thesis, so I agreed. I told him one of us will have to run it by the collective mind and experience of those here. Didn't here back from him so I guess it will be me. Here is the highlight I gathered from his thesis. The entire document can be had here.
> 
> Mankind
> Thousands of years ago man found honey and honeybees.
> ...


The link to the research paper is not valid, please could email me a copy. [email protected]
Many thanks in advance.
Richard


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Richard, Might be due to the post you responded to was 6 years old, some links do change over time.

GG


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I looked through the thread and it seems the link was pulled down while the thread was still active. There are plenty of "research papers" on the topic if you use Google.


----------

